
Tell HN: Lots of Patio11 Talks at Microconf - sharmi
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHoBKQDRkJcOY2BO47q5Ruw
======
dang
I'm sure lots of HN will be interested in these, but it would be better to
post the most interesting specific talk.

Lists don't usually make for great discussion, because the list itself doesn't
contain that much interesting information to talk about. In this case, for
example, the discussion could be about Microconf in general, patio11 in
general, or the selection of specific videos on the list. That would all be
too generic and/or shallow. A particular talk is going to contain a lot more
specific details (at least for those who watch it!) for people to sink their
teeth into.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20denominator%20lists&sort=byDate&type=comment).

